# St. Joe Bay, 7/6/11



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Well, my foray into St. Joe didn't have the tack I wanted it to, no fishing, so no silver kings. That being said, it was still extremely fun and it was time with my dad, so no complaints on that front. We left PC around 0700 or 0715, and we were on the water by about 0845. We ran all the way down to St. Joe State Park and put in there**, then ended up getting our gear on and jumping in the water shortly after. We scalloped/crabbed/floundered mostly over near presnell's (we didn't put in there because we have a pass to the state park - no sense in paying). We were kind of disappointed in the volume we found, but we got boated enough crabs and scallops to feed us tomorrow night. Got stopped by FWC over there, he was extremely nice and polite - even gave us some pointers about where to go next time. We shucked out our scallops on the water, too, which I'm ashamed to say was a first for me. But, saltwater being in my blood and all, I picked it up quick. Altogether, a good day. We can do better next time, but it'll be a good night tomorrow night.

** - A quick rant. I know that most people on this forum wouldn't be the kind of jerk that other people complain about at the boat ramp. Here's what happened - dad and I were waiting our turn at the ramp, prepping the boat, etc. We get everything organized, I'm getting ready to walk with the boat, dad starts walking towards the truck door. (Here's where my view could get slanted, but I'm going to try to stay neutral) A guy with a 4 door truck and a pretty nice skiff (didn't catch the make) comes around us and, basically without slowing down, squeezes between the guy leaving and us. Now, there's room for 2 boats at this ramp, but only if they are small boats. Our boat is almost 18 feet (G3), and this skiff was as big. My dad throws his hands up at the guy and says, "what, you haven't heard of waiting your turn?" And the guy smarts off about having 2 ramps, and proceeds to ignore us. We managed to get in the water (with about 6 inches of separation between us) and they just carried on about how they were tarpon fishermen and some other nonsense. I believe I may have thrown an insult their way when they started joshing around about us getting out of their way, and they got very quiet about things. Now, I'm not saying I threatened anyone and I'm not saying I tried to incite violence. I'm not big, bad, or mean enough for that. But, when you do a jerk thing, expect to be called on it by people who try NOT to do the jerk thing. 

Overall - excellent day on the water, and I hope y'all get to put some scallops in the boat. If, somehow, you were on St. Joe today, tarpon fishing, and you and your chum cut off a father/sun pair at the boat ramp in a OD Green G3 - You're still a d**k. 

-R.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

That's why I don't try to go out on major holidays. It's bad enough on an average weekend but every butthead seems to own a boat on a holiday. Due unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya gotta figure, if you're gonna be a douchebag while launching, your rig is sitting in the parking lot as fair game....................I wouldn't advocate flat tires, open gas caps with sand/sugar on the ground and around the gas filler hole to induce paranoia but you know, karma is a bitch sometimes, eh?????:whistling:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pertaining to the "Jerk at the Ramp"

Based on Your Story, The Location of the Ramp, and the Way it Happened, I would almost bet a large sum of money that I know who that was, I am just not a gambler. 

It's really odd, but I have seen what you described several times.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

There are jerks at every ramp that think they own the place , just have to take it as a grain of salt and go on.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

2 wrongs never make one right...ever. Take a deep breath, be grateful for your intelligence, overlook ingorance, and....always do unto others as you'd want them to do to you. Otherwise, if you become ignorant and do dumb stuff too (e.g. sand/sugar into a gas tank), then be prepared to pay for it! Good things happen to good people - believe that, it's true!
Also, NEVER agrue with ignorant folks, since they'll only drag you DOWN to their level...where they can beat you EVERY time! 
Best Regards - jp


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Mr. Fish-n-fur is right, but their is nothing that cures a jackass of his ways like a broken nose.


----------

